# [SOLVED] windows won't boot after pc cleaning



## Abby286 (May 28, 2008)

Hi guys,

please forgive me if im posting this at the wrong place or if a make mistakes...

I have a pentium 4 with windows xp service pack 2 and i recently cleaned it; i removed the power supply, cleaned it, put it back in place and checked that everything was plugged right like 10 times and i know everything is fine with the power supply since i tried it in another computer and it worked fine. I also removed the memory, the case fan, the hard drive and the cpu fan, cleaned and put everything back.

I then tried to start the computer but when windows start to boot, it crashes and reboot.

I tried the hard drive in another computer, everything looked normal and both the cpu fan and case fan seemed to work proprely.
When i try to start the computer in safe mode or on the last known good configuration it crashes and reboot again.

I really think the problem comes from either the cpu, cpu fan or memory, but again, im not a pro.

I hope i provided enough information and thank you in advance.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

Hi, check that you have'nt dislodged anything, or bent over any capacitors. Ensure you have no little screws stuck under the mainboard or elsewhere, and if those prove to be fine, then i suggest you buy a can of compressed air and blow out every socket....which means removing some components again.
It's also very easy to have your cpu hsf seated improperly; i.e. 3 clips tight but one a little loose.


----------



## TheEmperor (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

Also reseat your memory and make sure it is secure and properly seated. If you are getting a blue screen crash the memory is a likely culprit.


----------



## Abby286 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

thanks for your help! but i tried everything and i did not work, should i reset something or just try everything again?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

Abby,
Could you give us the full spec of your pc, as much as you know. Especially the name and model of the motherboard.

And can you remember if you replaced every component back in exactly the same place it was before cleaning; and did you follow anti-static rules?
I know some folk that have carried out pc maintenance on a carpet, i'm hoping you are not one of those. LOL.

While you're figuring out the spec of the pc, I'd like you to remove the motherboard battery for a couple of minutes, then replace it and try to boot up.


----------



## Abby286 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

motherboard: ecs elitegroup P4M900T-M, pci express
cpu: intel pentium 4, 3.2ghz
memory: ddr2 667mhz, 512mb
on board video card and audio card
hard drive:80 gb maxtor
powersupply: Mios 545w
windows xp prof. s.p.2

As for the "antistatic rules", no, im not one of these and i really am sure that i put everything in its right place but since im ony human and we were two working on it, im gonna do other tests tonight including what you suggested and hopefully it will solve the problem ( i really really hope so ) 
i hope i provided enough info
thanks for the answer


----------



## Deathrow_nzl (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

I'm Actually having the Same Problem now also,

You know how as every couple of years go Buy you PC Gets full of dust and starts rebooting by itself well it was that time of year again

I Opened up my PC(was wear static strap) Dusted the main outside dust with a clean paint Brush
took out the CPU fan Dusted and Vacuumed that
Took out the Battery (partway anyway) Dusted & Vacuumed the Battery.
Dusted the Graphics card put everything back in.
Fan Whelmed them selfs up that whined down again and it shutdown each time restarting getting less far..
Furtherest it got was the Duel boot selection scene.
off course I was expecting The oppersite effect since everything was 
now clean as new

Replugged everything (New Problem)wasn't shutting down now, But monitor not responding to PC, Sound coming from CD & Harddrive CD opening & closing

So I Took everything apart again & rebuilt Guess what after 10sec Shutting down again..

This PC is a Pentium 4 3.0ghz(Socket 478) wth 2GB, and Radion Card
(which I am currently not using whilst trying trouble shoot,) 
mother board is 661Fx-M

I am Guessing it is a problem with either the CPU or its Fan or Power supply or its Fan But I spose it could be the Motherboard also.

I don't want to Buy a new computers barebones & this computer is 
too old to but worth paying a tech to reapair.

I only have one other PC which is a AMD so can not test the Parts on

Anyway judging by the story what is the most likely part to need replacing,


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

Ok
First off, your processor etc should be cleaned with pure alcohol/electrical component cleaner.

Do you get any beeps on startup?

When a machine just shuts down like you are explaining it can often be the processor protecting itself from overheating.
Clean the processor and heatsink with a proper cleaning solution, reapply thermal grease in the proper manner (this is important) and reinstall.

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
Let us know if this helps.


----------



## Deathrow_nzl (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

Hi Houndog777 Thanks for the Reply..

No Beeps However Not I have'nt applyed any Thermal paste primary because I don't actually own any.
But also because I had'nt actually heard of it before today.I did remove the old Thermal grease(Thinking it might be built up dirt blocking the connection to the fan"Whoops!") after it was already not working so there was grease on it still even after it has'nt been working But yes I will have a look for some & see what happens & get back.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

hi,
thermal paste/grease is a must and the old stuff has to be thoroughly cleaned off both the cpu and the heatsink before applying more.
Also make sure there is no lint or dust on or between the processors pins.
Try not to touch the pins with your hands.


----------



## Deathrow_nzl (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

Thanks Heaps Houndog777
Its nighttime now But as soon as morning comes its off the the store to pick up some thermal Grease.
I think you are probibly right because it does work fine for 10 secs so it probibly is the cpu shutting everything down.
also I have not cleaned the CPU with alcohol yet But I will get the grease first see what happens

& your right it is a old PC probably about 6 years old, I got it in a package price on a short term IT course I did, 
Its weird I assembled my PC from parts But I dont remember putting on any grease But grease was there, it must have been on the heatsink or the CPu already or something.


----------



## Deathrow_nzl (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

Hi 
Yeah I got a arcticsilver 5 tube I read the PDF of the link provided for how much to put, 
It said to put about the amount of a grain of uncooked rice I put a bit more then that on the middle of the cpu and smeared it round the silver area. and a bit on the copper part on the fan.
Still No Difference!:sigh:

Should I put more on? :4-dontkno

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_s...structions.htm


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

You should not put anymore on as this will actually mean your CPU will get hotter. You should put on the amount recommended, no more, no less.


----------



## Deathrow_nzl (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

Hi lazareth1 & Houndog777

My PC is actually working well now, I did put a little more on because in the picture on the PDF I noticed they do not smear it.
also cause I did i getting fustrated & acted irrationally when ahead before waiting long enough for a answer as was at the point where I was like if this does not work I will probably has to replace something anyway.

anyway I am gonna leave my PC on overnight 

So maybe It has to much on it now & could have worked better, Maybe it needed more
Maybe it needed the restarted after the 2nd lot of grease that got better and better.

But the PC has been on now for nearly a hour compared to 3-15 seconds at a time so 
I am going to assume it is probibly fixed.(I Hope)

Anyway thanks Guys for your Help, I think the Grease did the trick I just want to see now if my computer can now go 6 or more hours without a restart. But without your help I would now have got this far.


----------



## Deathrow_nzl (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

Sorry Meant "Without your help I would not have got this far" *typo


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

Hi, Deathrow
Is everything still working OK?


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

Yeah don't smear it cause that can cause air pockets if you smear it too thin in some areas. just plop it on and let the heatsink squash it around :smile:


----------



## Deathrow_nzl (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*



Houndog777 said:


> Hi, Deathrow
> Is everything still working OK?


Yeah Seems to be all good now thanks hounddog..



lazareth1 said:


> Yeah don't smear it cause that can cause air pockets if you smear it too thin in some areas. just plop it on and let the heatsink squash it around :smile:


I Keep that in mind for next time, 
For the moment it seems to be working though so I don't want to touch it, Unless of course you think it is a good idea to redo it.
but if I get more problems later & decide to reapply it I will let the heat sink do all the work


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: windows won't boot after pc cleaning*

See? you can teach an old dog new tricks! :smile: For a good test, google prime95 and run it for about 8 hours. If all is fine after that, should be good to go!


----------

